# Choosing Lens for Landscape Photography



## sunny_sony (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Hope you all are doing great.

I have some doubts about choosing appropriate lens for landscape photography.

I am using SONY A390 DSLR and 18-55mm kit lens for shooting landscape. Recently I purchansed Tamron 18-200mm Lens for Sony from eBay but really dissapointed about the quality of the photos. I am not getting the sharpness and the sharpness is much less than my Sony 18-55mm lens when I took some shots at 18 mm.

I am again planning to sell the Tamron lens off.

I want a better lens than my 18-55mm to shoot landscape with my Sony A390.

I would really appreciate any suggestion to help me find an approriate lens for shooting landscape with great sharpness

Cheers..


----------



## Cheesy_DSLR_Man (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi sunny_sony

i had the same thing with using my canon 15-85mm but it was more the wideness of it ( as i have a canon 7D its a 1.6x crop sensor so turns my 15-85mm to a 24-136mm)

i picked up this lens just last saturday: Sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 at a good price

for landscape stuff its perfect for me as it is an ultra wide angle giving me more room to squeeze everything in.

here is one of the pictures i recently took with it:




Sunset on Southport Pier by Jon_Punshon_, on Flickr

not post processing was involved, so what ya see is thanks to the camera and lens.

hope that helps you in some way


----------



## sunny_sony (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for the suggestion. I am just wondering whether to go for Sigma 10-20mm or Tamron 10-24mm or Sigma 12-24mm. I recently bought 18-200mm Tamron for Sony and thought that would help me avoiding lens changing also I can shoot landscape well at 18mm..But I am really depressed by the quality of the sharpness. My Sony 18-55mm provides better sharpness than that..


----------



## waikiki (Oct 10, 2011)

How to choose the best lens for *landscape photography*, how to choose the best camera, how to choose the best paper, should I take the photo in color or black and white.

Those and many more questions are asked by a lot of photographers.

I think lens is more important then camera, but not more important then your eyes and your ideas.

If you want to get the best lens do not buy zoom lenses, but couple fix lenses.

If you like shooting with wide angle buy 18mm or 20mm or 22mm the MOST IMPORTANT in the lens is the second number if you can afford a lens that is say 20mm at f2 or f2,5 there is where you going to see the quality difference.

Those lenses are usually pretty expensive and the reazon is : those  lenses are superior over the ones you have mention.

Lenses have very thick glases inside, those glasses reduce the light, the less light is coming in the camera the less detail the camera will record.


I wish I knew your objectives, your budget so I could give you more precise advice.

I think you should read and find out how to use the camera and lens.

You can choose different lens if you want to expres different mood, different situation on the photo and if you use the adequate lens the quality of the photo , I mean the sharpens and detail is not going to be that important. What I mean by that is that you should use adequate lens and lear how to compose the   landscape photograph.

I know this might sound like an old saying , not the camera takes the images but the photographer , well this is very much true.

Hope this help.


----------

